# Hand Call Reviews



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was searching old posts here on the site and found this one

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/12389-introducing-gamecallreviewscom/

The link took me to a search page but I found the site finally.

Looks like Chris might have started this but has since sold it also, just a guess. I have sent a message to the site for more info on submitting calls. In my opinion a site like this would be very beneficial to hand callers of all types of hunting. Right now the site only has crow calls and not many. The new link for the site is. What do you guys think ?

http://www.gamecallreview.com/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting, I checked it out but don't think it's up and running, there are no entries in the blog section!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassell, I checked the copyright dates and its thru 2005-2015. I sent a message asking how to submit calls. Guess we will see. I did read some reviews on the crow calls, they seemed honest and well done. When you say blog are you meaning the forum page ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, on the main page it had blogs which I looked at and it shows no entries, maybe you have to join before being allowed?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried to login hoping it would take me to sign in as new member but it said contact admin, so I sent an email to him.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope this site is working, I would really like to have some of my calls reviewed up against commercial and custom calls. Might cut my own throat, but at least I would know what would need to be done to make a better call in others mind.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, tracked down the owner, lol

we talked for several minutes, they deleted everything on the forum page because they were getting to much spam. He is going to put info on the website how to submit calls and that sort of stuff. This is not the same site that Chris started, he told me they came up with the site back in 2005 and they heard about another site starting with almost the exact same name. The only difference was it had "calls" instead of call. He stated they started with crow calls and nothing else really came in. he stated that last year they got a lot of duck calls in but he has to check why there hasnt been any reviews posted yet. I think from the lack of interest, they kinda set everything aside. Might not be a real good setup I dont know. But I would like to hear all the members thoughts not just the callmakers. it may be that a few guys started this just to get some free calls, but if not it would be interesting if a lot of custom callmakers submitted their calls along with some commercial companies. Hell. if the commercial companies wont submit I would be willing to donate a few of them for comparison reasons.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Personally I tend to wonder are they predator hunters? If you have to buy him/them commercial calls to compare with I loose interest pretty quick. If they don't already have some kind of base to compare to. I would guess their experience using them would be that of a beginner. I had a guy complain about my calls once said they were to loud... ??? Beginners can't give good reviews, I could give a good review on a predator call but hand me a duck call and the odds of getting any usable or sale info wouldn't be worth anything.

I think the best feed back is that of your customers. They know what they want, and if you gave it to them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well stated Brad..........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That pretty well sums up my thoughts as well. I'd be happy to send them a call or two if I knew that they were professionals, and considering that every type of wood alters the sound a bit and that i have close to twenty different woods.....I guess I'd need a little more info.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

After more thought on it, I was wondering how they would evaluate enclosed reeds especially. Open reeds IMO would have more precise things to look at, like ease of blowing, low and high pitches. If a call shuts down it blown to hard. I think it needs more research and I will try and get some of their background on using calls. I still kinda think it might be a couple guys trying to get free calls but thanks for the replies.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I still kinda think it might be a couple guys trying to get free calls but thanks for the replies.


 :doh: Ya'll know I'd be happy to review your calls right!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wanted real bad to say "review this" but as I consider you a mentor I will refrain from making such comments. Ed will probably not have my restraint though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

$%#&^$&*() &*^)(&_)*+)(&%$(&


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL hey it was worth a try!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm willing to give any of the call makers here on PT a review on there calls. All you have to do is just send them to me!


----------

